# F2 Cockapoo but more like Spaniel...



## Tommytitbits

Hey Cockapeople! 

I'd like you all to meet my 15-month-old boy Disco! He's the most loving, affectionate and playful little puppa! 

I'm constantly being told he isn't a cockapoo, though. I'd love to meet other Cockapeople who's Cockapoo doesn't look like what you'd expect.

Disclaimer - I know he is a cockapoo 100%. His mother, Bella, is my mother's dog. She bred her with a red cockapoo and Disco was in a litter of 5 and the other four came out how you'd expect a cockapoo would. 


He's my little special munchkin <3


----------



## cooperwoman273

WE too are always being told that Polly Wolly Doodle iisnt a cockerpoo...shes 9 months now shes is the most amazing adorable and loving little puppy ... shes really small (only 2 baked bean tins high )little legs and a longish body...we love her so much .









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## MacyGirl

We get told the same thing because she looks a lot more Cocker and is 30lbs.


----------



## DeborahDobson

My puppy is 16 weeks and she too looks just like a spaniel, with a smooth straight black coat. I have always been more concerned about her temperament but would have liked her to have a few curls or waves. Is her cost likely to change at all as she gets older.


----------



## MacyGirl

It will probably not change. Mine is like that but has the curly poodle hair on her legs and top of her head.


----------



## wellerfeller

Yes in a litter of F2 pups you will always get a percentage of the litter that have the ‘grandad’ effect. They are just smooth coated. That’s why breeders will always struggle to turn this cross breed in to a breed. They don’t breed true and you can get cocker or poodle and anything in between.


----------



## Mishelle

People think mine is a springer spaniel!


----------



## Simba999

My boy simba who will be 1 year old in March is a cockapoo but he looks more like a springer spaniel but I love him to bits he's a very intelligent boy & loves pleasing me he has hundreds of energy would go for 100 walks a day if you let him 💙


----------



## Berties mum

Hi everyone, my cockerpoo is not the conventional looking type either! He’s beautiful, only 6 months old. He sheds like mad which I’m quite disappointed about as I chose this breed so we’re weren’t constantly covered in dog hair 🙄 I love him to bits though. One thing I’m a little concerned about is his temperament. I was led to believe that cockerpoos are wonderful family pets and to some extent he is. However there is a part of him that seems quite aggressive, especially for a puppy. Just wondering if anyone else has had any issues like this? Thank you I’m advance x


----------



## Berties mum

Berties mum said:


> Hi everyone, my cockerpoo is not the conventional looking type either! He’s beautiful, only 6 months old. He sheds like mad which I’m quite disappointed about as I chose this breed so we’re weren’t constantly covered in dog hair 🙄 I love him to bits though. One thing I’m a little concerned about is his temperament. I was led to believe that cockerpoos are wonderful family pets and to some extent he is. However there is a part of him that seems quite aggressive, especially for a puppy. Just wondering if anyone else has had any issues like this? Thank you in advance x


----------



## OliverFlynn'sMom

Tommytitbits said:


> Hey Cockapeople!
> 
> I'd like you all to meet my 15-month-old boy Disco! He's the most loving, affectionate and playful little puppa!
> 
> I'm constantly being told he isn't a cockapoo, though. I'd love to meet other Cockapeople who's Cockapoo doesn't look like what you'd expect.
> 
> Disclaimer - I know he is a cockapoo 100%. His mother, Bella, is my mother's dog. She bred her with a red cockapoo and Disco was in a litter of 5 and the other four came out how you'd expect a cockapoo would.
> 
> 
> He's my little special munchkin <3


----------



## OliverFlynn'sMom

Hi! Our 13 week cockapoo Oliver is in the same boat. He favors the cocker spaniel. I had to research a little bit and found he is an F1b cockapoo. Which means his mom is an F1 cockapoo (half cocker/half poodle) and his dad is a full cocker spaniel. So he really only has 1/4 poodle in him. The groomer says his coat could curl more after his first cut. However, I don't think it will. It's fine, we love him anyway.


----------



## Natalie176

Tommytitbits said:


> Hey Cockapeople!
> 
> I'd like you all to meet my 15-month-old boy Disco! He's the most loving, affectionate and playful little puppa!
> 
> I'm constantly being told he isn't a cockapoo, though. I'd love to meet other Cockapeople who's Cockapoo doesn't look like what you'd expect.
> 
> Disclaimer - I know he is a cockapoo 100%. His mother, Bella, is my mother's dog. She bred her with a red cockapoo and Disco was in a litter of 5 and the other four came out how you'd expect a cockapoo would.
> 
> 
> He's my little special munchkin <3


----------



## Natalie176

I get the same with my 5 month old Charlie. Most people think cockapoos are curly but it’s not always the case. It’s hard to explain sometimes


----------



## Tray69

Tommytitbits said:


> Hey Cockapeople!
> 
> I'd like you all to meet my 15-month-old boy Disco! He's the most loving, affectionate and playful little puppa!
> 
> I'm constantly being told he isn't a cockapoo, though. I'd love to meet other Cockapeople who's Cockapoo doesn't look like what you'd expect.
> 
> Disclaimer - I know he is a cockapoo 100%. His mother, Bella, is my mother's dog. She bred her with a red cockapoo and Disco was in a litter of 5 and the other four came out how you'd expect a cockapoo would.
> 
> 
> He's my little special munchkin <3


hi I get asked all the time aswell what he is as he’s not your typical curly Cockapoo


----------



## Tray69

Tray69 said:


> hi I get asked all the time aswell what he is as he’s not your typical curly Cockapoo
> View attachment 131509





Tray69 said:


> hi I get asked all the time aswell what he is as he’s not your typical curly Cockapoo
> View attachment 131509


----------



## HannahHarding87

Tommytitbits said:


> Hey Cockapeople!
> 
> I'd like you all to meet my 15-month-old boy Disco! He's the most loving, affectionate and playful little puppa!
> 
> I'm constantly being told he isn't a cockapoo, though. I'd love to meet other Cockapeople who's Cockapoo doesn't look like what you'd expect.
> 
> Disclaimer - I know he is a cockapoo 100%. His mother, Bella, is my mother's dog. She bred her with a red cockapoo and Disco was in a litter of 5 and the other four came out how you'd expect a cockapoo would.
> 
> 
> He's my little special munchkin <3



Hiya, 

we have a 16 week old Cockapoo and he is pretty much spaniel, we can see a few curls develping on his tail and very curly ears now but people judge our decision making due to his appearance.

He has the energy of a forever lasting rocket but definitely has the loyalty so we don't care what he looks like or should look like.
they are all different and some are so curly they take a lot of maintenance so we are lucky i guess!


----------



## Tray69

What a handsome wee guy we all love our cockapoos regardless of their coats, curls or wavy, makes them more individual and interesting my floof ball has curls underneath and on back of his legs he’s a large wavy ginga ninja whom I love with all my heart ❤


----------



## Mabes07

Hi 
We also have a 13 week old f2 cockapoo who is very much spaniel!
Shes beautiful and has gained the nickname ‘bolt’ for her speed already!
We are curious if her coat will change, we don’t mind either way as love spaniels.
Does anyone have any photos of a changing coat as their puppy has grown up?
thanks


----------



## Tray69

This is my boy Harvey at 13weeks old when I got him not sure of his parentage as he was a rehome but I’m not fussed what he ends up like he’s my boy🐾🐶❤He is now 10.5 months old and is a lot more curlier but still flat in places x


----------



## Bellababy11

Tommytitbits said:


> Hey Cockapeople!
> 
> I'd like you all to meet my 15-month-old boy Disco! He's the most loving, affectionate and playful little puppa!
> 
> I'm constantly being told he isn't a cockapoo, though. I'd love to meet other Cockapeople who's Cockapoo doesn't look like what you'd expect.
> 
> Disclaimer - I know he is a cockapoo 100%. His mother, Bella, is my mother's dog. She bred her with a red cockapoo and Disco was in a litter of 5 and the other four came out how you'd expect a cockapoo would.
> 
> 
> He's my little special munchkin <3





Tommytitbits said:


> Hey Cockapeople!
> 
> I'd like you all to meet my 15-month-old boy Disco! He's the most loving, affectionate and playful little puppa!
> 
> I'm constantly being told he isn't a cockapoo, though. I'd love to meet other Cockapeople who's Cockapoo doesn't look like what you'd expect.
> 
> Disclaimer - I know he is a cockapoo 100%. His mother, Bella, is my mother's dog. She bred her with a red cockapoo and Disco was in a litter of 5 and the other four came out how you'd expect a cockapoo would.
> 
> 
> He's my little special munchkin <3


----------



## Bellababy11

Tommytitbits said:


> Hey Cockapeople!
> 
> I'd like you all to meet my 15-month-old boy Disco! He's the most loving, affectionate and playful little puppa!
> 
> I'm constantly being told he isn't a cockapoo, though. I'd love to meet other Cockapeople who's Cockapoo doesn't look like what you'd expect.
> 
> Disclaimer - I know he is a cockapoo 100%. His mother, Bella, is my mother's dog. She bred her with a red cockapoo and Disco was in a litter of 5 and the other four came out how you'd expect a cockapoo would.
> 
> 
> He's my little special munchkin <3


Hey he looks exactly like my baby Bella! She even does that pose with her paws like that! I was always wondering what generation she was, as I’ve seen her parents her dad a poodle and her mum a cocker spaniel


----------



## HannahHarding87

This is our 4 month old, Rodney, we also get the same comments that surely he isn't a cockapoo, we met both mum and dad and the rest of the littler were so curly and floofy, he just took more of mums genes.
we wonder if he will get any more tufty bits but like yours, he is so affectionate, loving and loyal so he can look like a cow for all i care... they are our fur babies


----------



## Tray69

This is Harvey who will be 1 in may he has underneath curls and leg curls for the most part he’s wavy coated, love him with or without curls he’s just my baby dog!!!! excuse the bobble he’s due at groomers my son thought it would be cute well Harvey boy ain’t impressed lol 😂


----------



## Vee McFee

He's so like my dog ....also a rescue, also 1 in May!! I think they may be related as you have the same puppy pic as me!!


----------



## Vee McFee

Vee McFee said:


> He's so like my dog ....also a rescue, also 1 in May!! I think they may be related as you have the same puppy pic as me!!


----------



## Tray69

Vee McFee said:


> He's so like my dog ....also a rescue, also 1 in May!! I think they may be related as you have the same puppy pic as me!!


Hi Vee that puppy pic was the one she used when she was advertising him on gumtree for rehoming/sale


----------

